

US embassy closures used to bolster case for NSA surveillance programs - uptown
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/05/us-embassy-closure-nsa-surveillance

======
uptown
It's the modern-day version of raising the terror threat-alert level to RED.

------
viraptor
So basically admitting that they completely failed pre-9/11?

> the NSA had identified threats that were the most serious for years and akin
> to levels of "terrorist chatter" picked up before 9/11.

At that time it wasn't enough to cause any action, but now the same
information is enough to close multiple embassies for a week? There's just no
way to frame this news in a positive way for the NSA.

------
briandear
The hilarity is that if the surveillance is so good, then why do they need to
close 21 embassies? They apparently received a "specific threat" specifically
involving over 20 embassies? Doesn't sound too specific to me.

This entire situation is politics. I don't doubt they've received threats and
possibly even credible information, but this public show of duck and cover is
a farce.

The US needs a really loud scare tactic right about now and this seems to fit
the bill (regardless of the validity of the threat.) The funny thing is that I
historically have been a flag-waver, although the last few years have put a
major dent in my perspective.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The hilarity is that if the surveillance is so good, then why do they need
> to close 21 embassies? They apparently received a "specific threat"
> specifically involving over 20 embassies? Doesn't sound too specific to me.

It _could_ be a specific threat regarding a plan of coordinated attacks on all
of those targets.

Not that I think that it _is_ , however.

~~~
briandear
Very true, it could be, but you're right, it's unlikely. The amount of
coordination required for an embassy attack is fairly significant because most
embassies in those countries are fortresses, especially in Kabul. In this
case, we're talking about over 20 embassies! The man power and communications
requirements for such a coordinated attack makes that a threat of almost
insane proportions. The likely actual threats (assuming there are any, which
is still up for debate) are likely against soft targets. Let's not forget
there's a worldwide travel alert as well; threats against specific embassies
rarely prompt blanket travel warnings or alerts.

I even received a warden message from the Seoul embassy warning potential
"danger." Most travelers don't hang out at the embassies, but closing the
embassies is a highly public action that gets more headlines than a non-
specific worldwide travel alert.

It's likely this is a public relations/propaganda move, however if there's a
real threat this was exactly the wrong way to handle it. A terrorist doesn't
even have to do anything to force the United States government to close over
20 embassies. It's embarrassing. It would be like closing down New York city
because of a threat. Interestingly, given such a "serious" threat, no messages
have been sent suggesting non-essential personal and family evacuations, which
would be one of the first things they would set in motion if the threat were
so serious.

However, that being said, I hope I'm wrong.

------
ck2
It's an extreme political over-reaction to the massive political attacks over
benghazi.

BTW Benghazi turns out to be just a CIA front and not an embassy at all.

If the terrorists haven't figured it out already, they now know they can cause
mass panic and hysteria by just talking about terrorism without lifting a
finger.

------
mtgx
This is exactly what I thought when I heard about it. I would also expect a
lot worse (real CIA terror plots in some countries?), if they feel the anti-
surveillance movement grows to the point where it might actually end
everything.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Do you actually think the US government would engage in false flag attacks
against its embassies in the Middle East because they're concerned about a
nascent anti-surveillance movement, or are you just saying that for effect?

I cannot even begin to describe how ridiculous I think this is. Alex Jones-
esque tinfoil hat fear-mongering should have no place on HN.

~~~
briandear
They don't need a false flag attack. Just the threat of an attack.

"We are at war with Eastasia. We've always been at war with Eastasia."

